# Stereo Integrity Mag V4 review



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to have a pair of Stereo Integrity BM subs, they sounded great to me, blended well with my front stage and were clean, then I got the new Mag V4. I now know what I was missing. There is no coloration, there just isn't. Most of the time you can't even tell you have a sub, you think your mids somehow are producing the sound, but then you turn off the sub and the low end is gone.

The new Mag sounds great, definitely more punch to it than my BMs had. The drum hits on Pink Floyd's The Wall album are all clean, crisp and precise. Much more pointed that on the BM. There is no "hangover" or sloppiness, there are sharp well defined edges to every sound the sub is reproducing.

On Nine Inch Nails Discipline, the notes have an actual shape to them, there is a buildup and a decay, not just a thwack from the drum hit. Again, I can't say the BMs sounded bad as they really are great sounding sub, but the Mag truly is that much better.

On "Tom Sawyer" by Rush, Neil Peart's drums hit you in the chest just as they should but they are not overly exaggerated. I know I sound like a broken record but with every song I hear teh same, sharp pointed drum beats with a growth and decay that I have never heard before, and lacking any sort of hangover. It's almost a dead sound, but in a good way, as all you hear is the music, that's it.

On rap this sub keeps up great and still gets plenty loud for me. It definitely has less output than my 2 BMs, but those were 2 ported subs versus 1 sealed sub, I 100% expected that.

Also, there are fewer peaks and valleys through the frequency range with the Mag. I am not sure if this is due to it being a sealed box or because of the Mag itself, but it's a more linear frequency response than my BMs had.

I must note however that if you are at all looking for SPL, this is not the sub for you, it can get loud, but it is not an SPL sub at all. Also, it is designed to take a Maximum of 1000 watts, it does not need 1000 watts, 500 should do fine in most cases, especially since it is only a 3 dB difference, barely audible.

In conclusion, if you are looking for a very dynamic and listenable sub, this is it, but if you want SPL, find an old Mag V3 or an old BM, it will serve you better.


----------

